# Dwarf Crocodiles



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any Caimans? I have no intention of getting any, but was curious to know the enclosure dimensions for an adult.

But wow, wow, wow, wow! Now this is an awesome viv housing a couple of dwarf crocs!

Cost the price of a nice car, and 6 months to build, with the final few weeks doing the final touches.

Reptile Forum, Reptile Classifieds - CaptiveBred :: View topic - My Osteolaemus tetraspis enclosure


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that certainly is an amazing viv, Fangsy on here has just got one, they are not amphibians by the way


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Moving this to DWA where I think it will get more views


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Not only did I post in the wrong section (through ignorance though, I must add, not mistake), I never saw this forum!

Excellent stuff, Athravan, and I wholly agree, an amazing viv.


----------



## dragonwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic enclosure, I can see myself building one like that at some stage...have to buy my own place and get out of London first though.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Really good enclosure. If only i had the space for a viv that size!!:lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm i have a budget of £60 

think that would get me an enclosure like that??:mf_dribble: lol i wish
wicked enclosure: victory:
:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

how do you get in there? apart from through the windows? :lol2:


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

that is a mint viv love it :no1::no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

that viv looks fantastic!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you cant really call it a viv can you! :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

how do you clean it out? dont think i would fancy being in there with them, and no escape but a window!!! :lol2:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i don think there is too much of a prob as its for a caiman to get in and out, but it looks really good, the water looks a bit mucky though, would have thought they would have a filter goin...: victory:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Apparently the owner of that viv thought the viv was so cool, that he recently kicked out the crocs and moved into the viv with his gf : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Apparently the owner of that viv thought the viv was so cool, that he recently kicked out the crocs and moved into the viv with his gf : victory:


Thats a joke right? :lol2:


----------

